# Mecole Hardman



## nickel back (Mar 27, 2017)

https://www.bulldawgillustrated.com/nations-former-1-athlete-looking-home/



would love to see this young man the O side of the ball as a WR


----------



## Browning Slayer (Mar 27, 2017)

nickel back said:


> https://www.bulldawgillustrated.com/nations-former-1-athlete-looking-home/
> 
> 
> 
> would love to see this young man the O side of the ball as a WR



Looks like you might get your wish.. I just hope he can hold on to the ball better than Isiah..


----------



## elfiii (Mar 27, 2017)

It's a good move. If he can catch Eason's laser beams he will be bad to the bone.


----------



## Matthew6 (Mar 27, 2017)

elfiii said:


> It's a good move. If he can catch Eason's laser beams he will be bad to the bone.



dogs win it all.


----------



## nickel back (Mar 27, 2017)

Matthew6 said:


> dogs win it all.



.....


----------



## nickel back (Mar 27, 2017)

Browning Slayer said:


> Looks like you might get your wish.. I just hope he can hold on to the ball better than Isiah..



I think he can be much more of a weapon on the O side than the D side of the ball.


----------



## Silver Britches (Mar 27, 2017)

Been reading about this as well. Dude can jet. Can't wait to see him out there returning kicks and catching passes.


----------



## Matthew6 (Mar 27, 2017)

Silver Britches said:


> Been reading about this as well. Dude can jet. Can't wait to see him out there returning kicks and catching passes.



and scoring touchdowns, winning games, conference championships and titles too. just hope elfiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii and slayer are right. nickel deserves a championship.


----------



## Silver Britches (Mar 27, 2017)

Matthew6 said:


> and scoring touchdowns, winning games, conference championships and titles too. just hope elfiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii and slayer are right. nickel deserves a championship.



And another avatar!


----------



## Showtime (Mar 27, 2017)

Not sure why it took a full season to figure out what side of the ball this kid should play on, even now it doesn't sound like they know for sure! I really want to trust this staff, but to take the #1 Athlete and #13 overall recruit and he get minimal play time just makes my brain hurt. Any OC worth his salt should have had this kid setting the field on fire already. On top of that, how can that chump Beamer from VT not want him in some type of return role?

These are just a few of the questions about the holes in this staff's decision making.


----------



## nickel back (Mar 27, 2017)

Silver Britches said:


> And another avatar!



...

yea I need to fix that


----------



## nickel back (Mar 27, 2017)

Matthew6 said:


> and scoring touchdowns, winning games, conference championships and titles too. just hope elfiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii and slayer are right. nickel deserves a championship.


Yes,Yes I do.......


----------



## CamoDawg85 (Mar 27, 2017)

nickel back said:


> https://www.bulldawgillustrated.com/nations-former-1-athlete-looking-home/
> 
> would love to see this young man the O side of the ball as a WR



Past due, let him have it and let's see what he can do


----------



## Horns (Mar 28, 2017)

https://www.dawgnation.com/football/kirby-smart-continues-praise-mecole-hardman-jake-fromm


----------



## Matthew6 (Mar 28, 2017)

Horns said:


> https://www.dawgnation.com/football/kirby-smart-continues-praise-mecole-hardman-jake-fromm


----------



## nickel back (Mar 28, 2017)

Horns said:


> https://www.dawgnation.com/football/kirby-smart-continues-praise-mecole-hardman-jake-fromm



He said the GPS device Hardman wears during practices showed that he traveled more than 9,000 yards in the Bulldogs’ full-pads practice this past Saturday. I don’t know how far that is (5.1 miles) but I know it’s a lot and it’s more than anybody else we’ve got. So we have to monitor that and be smart.”


----------



## MudDucker (Mar 28, 2017)

I feel the need ... the need for speed!  Mecole is one very fast young man.


----------



## elfiii (Mar 28, 2017)

Silver Britches said:


> And another avatar!





nickel back said:


> ...
> 
> yea I need to fix that



Any time now nickel back.


----------



## nickel back (Mar 29, 2017)

elfiii said:


> Any time now nickel back.



I know right.....


----------



## nickel back (Mar 29, 2017)

elfiii said:


> Any time now nickel back.



Done.....

GO!!DAWGS!!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Mar 29, 2017)

nickel back said:


> Done.....
> 
> GO!!DAWGS!!



About time! I was beginning to wonder who wore the pants in your house...


----------



## nickel back (Mar 29, 2017)

Browning Slayer said:


> About time! I was beginning to wonder who wore the pants in your house...



  I want bet with the wife anymore


----------



## Silver Britches (Mar 29, 2017)

nickel back said:


> Done.....
> 
> GO!!DAWGS!!



Oh for crying out loud! Did your wife pick this avatar too?

You may as well kept the last avatar! This one makes UGA look like a sissy cowering in his Dawg house. At least that last one had him out of it and facing Smoky like a real man, errr, Dawg.


----------



## Matthew6 (Mar 29, 2017)

my dog could eat that one. he weighs 11 pounds.


----------



## Matthew6 (Mar 29, 2017)

Silver Britches said:


> Oh for crying out loud! Did your wife pick this avatar too?
> 
> You may as well kept the last avatar! This one makes UGA look like a sissy cowering in his Dawg house. At least that last one had him out of it and facing Smoky like a real man, errr, Dawg.



yep. my dog ronnie ( the first dog ever to have a gon birthday thread)could eat that one alive, and he weighs 11 pounds.


----------



## nickel back (Mar 29, 2017)

Silver Britches said:


> Oh for crying out loud! Did your wife pick this avatar too?
> 
> You may as well kept the last avatar! This one makes UGA look like a sissy cowering in his Dawg house. At least that last one had him out of it and facing Smoky like a real man, errr, Dawg.





Matthew6 said:


> my dog could eat that one. he weighs 11 pounds.





Matthew6 said:


> yep. my dog ronnie ( the first dog ever to have a gon birthday thread)could eat that one alive, and he weighs 11 pounds.




....you just cant make folks happy,give a me a min or 2


----------



## Browning Slayer (Mar 29, 2017)

nickel back said:


> ....you just cant make folks happy,give a me a min or 2



Russ is retired..


----------



## nickel back (Mar 29, 2017)

Browning Slayer said:


> Russ is retired..



I like Russ.....


----------



## Browning Slayer (Mar 29, 2017)

nickel back said:


> I like Russ.....


----------



## Silver Britches (Mar 29, 2017)

nickel back said:


> ....you just cant make folks happy,give a me a min or 2





Browning Slayer said:


> Russ is retired..



And Russ is also in Dawgy heaven! 

Even though that Dawg is dead, the avatar is much better! That looks like a REAL BullDawg! See how he is on the attack?


----------



## elfiii (Mar 29, 2017)

Silver Britches; said:
			
		

> Even though that Dawg is dead, the avatar is much better! That looks like a REAL BullDawg! See how he is on the attack?



What he said. ^  Thank God you got rid of that mangy mongrel aviator.


----------



## CamoDawg85 (Mar 29, 2017)

Go DAWGS improving avatars, finally........


----------



## FootLongDawg (Mar 29, 2017)

Showtime said:


> Not sure why it took a full season to figure out what side of the ball this kid should play on, even now it doesn't sound like they know for sure! I really want to trust this staff, but to take the #1 Athlete and #13 overall recruit and he get minimal play time just makes my brain hurt. Any OC worth his salt should have had this kid setting the field on fire already. On top of that, how can that chump Beamer from VT not want him in some type of return role?
> 
> These are just a few of the questions about the holes in this staff's decision making.



Thank you and I agree 100%.  My brain still aches from the stupidity I saw last year.


----------



## nickel back (Mar 30, 2017)

Silver Britches said:


> And Russ is also in Dawgy heaven!
> 
> Even though that Dawg is dead, the avatar is much better! That looks like a REAL BullDawg! See how he is on the attack?



yea,now lets see if the DAWGS can get on the attack this year .

side note: Russ was a dang good DAWG!!


http://onlineathens.com/sports-loca...-23/retired-uga-bulldogs-mascot-uga-ix-buried.



“The best,” Perry responded. “Russ was the best.”

Russ’ path to becoming Uga IX was unlike any who came before him.

He served as interim mascot for 25 games after Uga VII and Uga VIII passed away. He then served for two wins at the beginning of the 2012 season before being officially promoted to Uga IX. Russ was unique in that he was coated with brown spots – straying from the all-white English bulldogs that the Seilers are known for.

alright back to the topic


----------



## Browning Slayer (Mar 30, 2017)

nickel back said:


> yea,now lets see if the DAWGS can get on the attack this year .



You heard it here 1st... Dawgs win it all!


----------



## Showtime (Mar 30, 2017)

Browning Slayer said:


> You heard it here 1st... Dawgs win it all!



Get on the train now before it picks up too much speed boys!


----------



## Matthew6 (Mar 30, 2017)

go dogs


----------



## Danuwoa (Apr 29, 2017)

Bo gogs.


----------



## westcobbdog (May 1, 2017)

I think Holifield needs to be moved away from Mecole H. and DeAngelo Gibbs before he gets them busted,too.


----------



## nickel back (May 2, 2017)

westcobbdog said:


> I think Holifield needs to be moved away from Mecole H. and DeAngelo Gibbs before he gets them busted,too.



I think that would be a good move, lets just hope that they can help Holifield get out of the   "I'm stupid" but plz coach let me play anyways


----------



## ddgarcia (May 2, 2017)

Hopefully Daddy'll put a WHOOPIN' on that young'n n straighten his butt out


----------



## Browning Slayer (May 2, 2017)

It's pot, who cares.. Handle it in-house and move on.. Nothing to see here!

Just win baby!


----------



## KyDawg (May 2, 2017)

I have grave doubts about our OC. To the untrained eye it appears he does not have any idea of what he wants to do.


----------



## lbzdually (May 2, 2017)

KyDawg said:


> I have grave doubts about our OC. To the untrained eye it appears he does not have any idea of what he wants to do.



I'm also hoping Kirby is better prepared himself.  He wasted chances at points last year by not using timeouts when needed.  He just seemed overwhelmed last year, hopefully in year 2 everything slows down for him, kind of like the same way it should for Eason.

As far as Hardman goes, one only what California did with Demetrius Robertson to see how UGA should have used Hardman.  D-rob was the #2 athlete behind Hardman and showed out for Cal.


----------



## ddgarcia (May 2, 2017)

I'm sure it helps that they don't play much more D than they do in the B-12


----------



## westcobbdog (May 2, 2017)

ddgarcia said:


> Hopefully Daddy'll put a WHOOPIN' on that young'n n straighten his butt out



But could Elijah understand Evander as he's screamin' at him? Doubt it.


----------

